# Palmetto TC Championship 7/2/05



## Craig (Jan 1, 1970)

Coming to Carolina Speedway Park (Carolina RC Speedway) in Easley, SC on Saturday July 2nd.

Sounds like it's gonna be show for sure. Here are the classes being offered. 

1. 6-cell SPEC, Trinity SPEC 1600mah Battery and Trinity SPEC 21T motor, (any tc chassis.)
2. Stock -27T 24D ROAR stamped stock motor
3. 19T- ANY single wind, 19T motor, arm must be tagged.
4. Open Mod.- any motor, 6-cell batts.
5. Nitro- max. .15 engines. 

Classes 2-4 max. battery 3600mah.

Trophies for 1-3, award for TQ.
Concourse competition. Let's see what ya got! Concourse bodies do not have to be raced. 

I'm looking for input from the nitro guys on race length. 10, 15, 20 minute A-main. Any more than that and you'll be dead or your head will explode from over concentration.







Give me some feedback. You don't have to have any big HP motors, single speeds will even have a good competitive shot at the win. Driver ability will make it or break it. No pun intended.

For pics of the track go to the website www.carolinarc.com and click on the touring track picture. There's even a couple of videos.


----------

